# usb modem packet capturing



## ncoder (Jan 13, 2011)

HI
i am using BSNL 3g usb modem 
i ma unable to capture traffic packets using wireshark
please can anyone help me .
How to capture traffic packets for a usb modem ?


----------



## ncoder (Jan 22, 2011)

nobody know about it ?


----------

